# Rescue Horse - Chance



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

He's lovely, you did a good job on him. 

Shame he's being taken away, why don't you just get some feed for him?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Maple said:


> He's lovely, you did a good job on him.
> 
> Shame he's being taken away, why don't you just get some feed for him?


I'd love to feed him and everything, but very early into me and my ex's relationship, I had a falling out with his mother. So I am not allowed on her property because. . I'm not sure why.... Anyways. I am providing for a gelding, filly and a pregnant mare, I can't provide for six more horses. It wouldn't be fair to provide just for him and watch the two mares and two foals and stallion go hungry....I think seeing all of them go to county and get rescued, adopted, auctioned would be best. . . I'd love to take them, especially the stallion and the Gelding, but I can't :/ I may put them up on here to see if anyone could give them a lovely home.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, sorry I had missed they weren't somewhere you couldn't get to him. 

Very sorry that it has to go that route. It's tough, but you can take from it that at least you brought him to where he is now which will hopefully enable him to find a good home.. rather than what I'm sure where he was heading before you managed to get your hands on him. You've given him a good chance at a good life. Well done


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Maple said:


> Aw, sorry I had missed they weren't somewhere you couldn't get to him.
> 
> Very sorry that it has to go that route. It's tough, but you can take from it that at least you brought him to where he is now which will hopefully enable him to find a good home.. rather than what I'm sure where he was heading before you managed to get your hands on him. You've given him a good chance at a good life. Well done


Thank You! I'm currently going to put them up, If my ex says he doesn't care, as a rescue or adoption case in my area. There are two mares with foals, Chance, and the stud. I'll keep you updated on little Chance here.


----------

